# St Martin in the Fields



## suniil

Daughter got an opportunity to perform in St Martin in the Fields recently. Prior to this she did some lunchtime concerts and recitals, but never had a large audience like this.


----------



## JCarmel

Congratulations to both of you...that's fantastic!


----------

